# Bad ass rubber pushing



## yourrealdad (May 25, 2004)

As much as the title sounds like a paradox that is some bad ass rubber pushing for sure


----------



## stubby (Oct 13, 2003)

That seriously is bad ass!


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

Burly.

Does anyone know what cooler they used


----------



## Swank (Jun 20, 2009)

Holy crap. Tough stuff all the way around.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

That is some serious humping of gear, too. I'm sure that raft weighs in around 100 lbs.


----------



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

brandob9 said:


> That is some serious humping of gear, too. I'm sure that raft weighs in around 100 lbs.


Raft weighed 130lbs (weighed it before the trip to know how much misery we would be in) and had about 20-25 of additional gear along with a bottle of whiskey a thoughtful kayaker hid in the raft when we were getting ready to roll it up in the parking lot to start the hike. Was very grueling and not recommended but the river was well worth it for sure!


----------



## mukunig (May 30, 2006)

Nice work! Sounds like some serious effort to get to the river, and then some very serious whitewater.


----------



## cupido76 (May 22, 2009)

Bad ass indeed! This is inspiring... makes me want to add a very lightweight raft to the quiver so I can attempt something similar.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Ya I wasn't even going to click on this thread, been ignoring it for days as some farce, but that's badass! Ballsy too! Nice work, I would have been in for the hump in, but then probably peaced or kayaked, not rafted... Impressed!


----------



## Alaskajim (Apr 5, 2011)

*Too tuff for me.*

I've banged around Alaska and seen some stuff but this sure exceeds anything I've ever done or thought of doing - at least on purpose. The hump and the float combined are a feat an old guy like me can only admire. What raft did you have? Great stuff - youngsters (well young compared to me) like you keep my faith alive in the adventure spirt.


----------



## Dan McCain (Jul 4, 2012)

Alaskajim said:


> I've banged around Alaska and seen some stuff but this sure exceeds anything I've ever done or thought of doing - at least on purpose. The hump and the float combined are a feat an old guy like me can only admire. What raft did you have? Great stuff - youngsters (well young compared to me) like you keep my faith alive in the adventure spirt.


AIRE 130D We put that thing through some extreme abuse on the trip and it came out at the end without a mark on it.


----------



## Alaskajim (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks. That load must have been about 140 lbs with boat, paddles and pack - I've shown this to friends that like to brag about heavy loads - they're humbled.


----------

